# Alimaña



## Naticruz

En español, de acuerdo con el DRAE, *alimaña* es un animal perjudicial a la caza menor: p.ej. la zorra, el gato montés, el Milán, etc.
Confesando mi ignorancia os agradezco información sobre la palabra portuguesa correspondiente.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Vanda

Pelo inglês cheguei em nocivo, daninho. Animal, bicho nocivo.


----------



## Mangato

Naticruz said:


> En español, de acuerdo con el DRAE, *alimaña* es un animal perjudicial a la caza menor: p.ej. la zorra, el gato montés, el Milán, etc.
> Confesando mi ignorancia os agradezco información sobre la palabra portuguesa correspondiente.
> Muchas gracias


 
Ola Nati: 
El Milán sin duda es perjudicial para el Madrid, Barça y Benfica, pero no creo que preocupe a los conejos.

Te refieres al milano verdad?

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá.

Uma pergunta: a tradução do nosso dicionário tem algum erro?


> *alimaña*
> I ƒ alimária, ƒ. animália, ƒ.


 
Abraços.


----------



## amistad2008

Naticruz said:


> En español, de acuerdo con el DRAE, *alimaña* es un animal perjudicial a la caza menor: p.ej. la zorra, el gato montés, el Milán, etc.
> Confesando mi ignorancia os agradezco información sobre la palabra portuguesa correspondiente.
> Muchas gracias


 

predador do Lat. _ praedatore_

adj. e s. m., Zool., animal ou designativo de animal que ataca outros, destruindo-os.

No sé si he ayudado....


----------



## amistad2008

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Olá.
> 
> Uma pergunta: a tradução do nosso dicionário tem algum erro?
> 
> 
> Abraços.


 
Será que está correto? Num dicionário da Língua Portuguesa aparece assim:

alimária do Lat.  *_ alimali_ por _animalia_
s. f., 
animal irracional;
bruto.

Sds


----------



## Vanda

Giorgio, não está errado, digamos que não explica muito, não é muito exato!
Uma das traduções de animália e alimária é fera = animal bravio e carnívoro. 

Predador é excelente!


----------



## KHALIFAH

tal vez bicho do mato?


----------



## Naticruz

Bingo, Amistad 2008! *Predador* é sem dúvida a tradução correcta. Dei voltas à cabeça, consultei dicionários e não encontrei nada.
Giorgio, em minha opinião, a tradução do WR não está a 100%, porque *alimária* é qualquer animal irracional e, figuradamente é uma pessoa bruta, também chamada uma besta.
Agradeço a todos a vossa atenciosa colaboração e a Mangato o momento de boa disposição que me proporcionou. Claro que me referia ao milano mas adorei a «broma»
Um abraço.


----------



## Carfer

Naticruz said:


> Bingo, Amistad 2008! *Predador* é sem dúvida a tradução correcta. Dei voltas à cabeça, consultei dicionários e não encontrei nada.
> Giorgio, em minha opinião, a tradução do WR não está a 100%, porque *alimária* é qualquer animal irracional e, figuradamente é uma pessoa bruta, também chamada uma besta.
> Agradeço a todos a vossa atenciosa colaboração e a Mangato o momento de boa disposição que me proporcionou. Claro que me referia ao milano mas adorei a «broma»
> Um abraço.


 
O meu dicionário de espanhol-português (Porto Editora) traduz _alimaña_ por _alimária_, atribuindo-lhe o sentido genérico de _animal irracional_ que, segundo o meu dicionário monolingue (VOX, versão electrónica) a palavra também tem em espanhol:

*alimaña* (l. animalia; pl. de animal) 
1 Sustantivo femenino. Animal (irracional). 
2 Animal perjudicial a la caza menor o a la ganadería: la zorra y el milano son alimañas.

Neste segundo sentido também não encontro outro termo em português senão _'predador'_, embora, em bom rigor, predador, em português ou espanhol, é o animal que se alimenta de presas e não apenas o que é prejudicial para a caça pequena ou gado.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Me parece que la dificultad en traducir el término está en que muchas veces en Español se usa negativamente, para insultar a alguien de muy mala índole, y no para designar los animales a los cuales se refiere su definición, que solemos llamar simplemente animales salvajes, bestias, o de otra forma. Por eso propuse la expresión _bicho do mato (me recuerda una canción de Jorge Ben), _que en Portugués podría usarse también para referirse a un animal salvaje. 

Espero haber contribuido. Bienvenidas las aclaraciones, correcciones y demás.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Acho muito certeira essa última observação do Carfer aí.


----------



## Carfer

KHALIFAH said:


> Me parece que la dificultad en traducir el término está en que muchas veces en Español se usa negativamente, para insultar a alguien de muy mala índole


 
Nesse sentido, também em português. Chamar '_alimária_' a alguém é um insulto pesado, o mesmo que chamar-lhe '_besta_', como já a Nati tinha referido.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Tá. Aprendí.


----------

